
Applied Elliot Wave analysis to predict the outbreak of the virus in Italy - jjoe
https://www.linkedin.com/posts/youssef-hmamouche-141b902_ewp-covid19-covid19pandemic-activity-6649751758287499264-Jtdo
======
babulus
about as fucking stupid as it gets

